# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  Centurion Mk.6 Павла Гусьева

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...rion/index.htm

----------


## Шарфюрер

Отличная модель получилась.

----------

